# Nails Inc discussion.



## GlitterGoth (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, so I'm late to the party with nails inc. But anyway. I've been picking up their nail jewellery polishes of late. I'm such a skinflint I baulked at paying full price, but finding them cheaper has been great. Can someone tell me why the diamond polish went from being called Burlington Arcade to Diamond Arcade? And does anyone else like this brand? Also, does anybody else hate their new bottles or is it just me? I always though the little round ones were cute.


----------

